
Avondale Man Sues After Google Data Leads to Wrongful Arrest for Murder - danso
https://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/news/google-geofence-location-data-avondale-wrongful-arrest-molina-gaeta-11426374
======
olliej
until individual police officers are directly responsible for their actions,
nothing will change. Currently they get bonuses based on the number of
"arrests" and have no consequences for violations of the law, constitution, or
basic decency.

None of the police or prosecutors will have to personally pay a single dollar
for this gratuitous abuse of power.

~~~
cbames89
Ticket quotas are explicitly illegal in some states[0]. I would imagine arrest
quotas would be legally similar.

[0]:[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ticket_quota](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ticket_quota)

~~~
delfinom
Yea, those laws mean nothing because whose going to enforce them? The
department chiefs that are giving quotas to their underlings? Prosecutors that
stay buddy buddy with cops?

~~~
olliej
And that's the problem - prosecutors don't want to do anything that makes
police officers unhappy. That means requiring the police to obey the law. It
means supporting the police when they murder people.

It's somehow considered acceptable - as in not a fireable offense - for police
officers to not do their job or to prevent the prosecutors from enforcing the
law.

Because police as currently operating in large portions of the US are not
meaningfully different from gangs. Only they are even less likely to suffer
consequences.

------
foreigner
The police acted irresponsibly, an innocent man was caught in the crossfire,
but without the Google data the real murderer would have gotten away with it
and still be at large.

------
begemotz
perfect example of how the "well, i have nothing to hide" response to privacy
concerns underestimates the scope of the issues involved.

